

Young People, Don't Screw Yourselves - stopachka
http://www.stepanp.com/?p=329

======
agscala
I think this advice should be further generalized to something along the lines
of "take responsibility for your actions." What's wrong with being goofy as
long as you aren't using it as an excuse to skirt around your shortcomings?
Besides, I don't want to be the "hardass" leader. I'd much rather be the guy
that everyone likes but can still rely on to make sure things get done.

